# Favourite Mooer preamp pedal?



## Bentaycanada (Jul 26, 2019)

Mooer preamp pedal users! What's your favourite model you've played or owned?

I've owned 5 models, and rank them as so:

1. 001 Gas Station
2. 005 Fifty-Fifty-Three
3. 012 Fried-Mein
4. 002 UK Gold 900
5. 009 Blacknight

That's not to say any have been bad, they've all been very impressive.

I'm just curious what else people have or are using?


----------



## op1e (Jul 27, 2019)

I've only had the 005 so far. It's really good. Has a niece high end and real feel, far better than similar models in my 1101. I just have problems when I stop playing abruptly with it squelching. Think it might have to do with the buffer of my loop switcher. They say they don't like overdrives but my Buxom Boost does fine with it.


----------



## Shask (Jul 30, 2019)

I thought this thread would be more popular, so I was waiting. I have the 001, 005, 008, and 011.

I am not a huge fan of the 008, which is the Mesa Mark III. I think it is just because it is so much different than the other 3. The 001, 005, and 011 are all kind of similar, and are the same type of tone, but with shifts of bass to treble and loose to tight.

My favorite is probably the 005. It sounds good and tight, but could have more bass. It can sound squaky with the wrong pickups, or using a boost. It sounds like it is already boosted. It sounds great with the right guitar and amp though. The 011 is much bassier and looser, so I like it best with a Tubescreamer boost. It can sound like the 005 with a boost. I like it like this, but adding more pedals kind of defeats the purpose. I got the 001 much later than the others. It reminds me of a mix of the 005 and 011. It has a lot of bass like the 011, and a lot of treble like the 005. It is nice, but it can sound kind of fizzy. Also, I think mine is funky because it doesn't save settings when you disconnect the power, and it has much less volume than the others.

I think there are at least 2 different generations of the older pedals. My 001 has very little volume compared to my others, and that is a complaint I have heard. I know there are 2 versions of the 005 based on the graphics. My 005 with the newer graphics is loud as hell, but my 001 is quieter, so I feel like these were revised at some point.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Jul 31, 2019)

Shask said:


> I thought this thread would be more popular, so I was waiting. I have the 001, 005, 008, and 011.
> 
> I am not a huge fan of the 008, which is the Mesa Mark III. I think it is just because it is so much different than the other 3. The 001, 005, and 011 are all kind of similar, and are the same type of tone, but with shifts of bass to treble and loose to tight.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that is surprising that more people haven't responded.

I currently only have the 009, as I've been away from the Mooer pedals for a bit, and digital gear in general. Then I came across another 009 for $70, and had to give it another go! I really like it, but I am trying to sell it to fund a 015 Brown Sound instead, as I'm currently playing a Peavey 6505 and from the demo's I've heard the 015 is very alike in tone.

I also have a 019 UK Gold PLX arriving tomorrow, as I wanted a good Marshall-ish tone, and I have tried most of the others. In that vein the 014 Taxidea Taxus (Suhr Badger) looks cool too.

In fact, I've always wanted to try the 008, as I love Mesa Mark's, and I think the 008 sounds more like a Mark than the newer 017 Cali Mark IV demo's I've heard. The 008 just appears to have that raw 80's/90's style high gain tone I love. Plus I miss my old Mesa Mark!


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner (Jul 31, 2019)

011 into my 2 channel dual recs poweramp sounded pretty good but not as good DR preamp itself. I kinda want to try the other mooer preamps but I’m close to pulling the trigger on an axe fx 3 so if I do, I don’t see the point in putting any more money down on them.


----------



## Crundles (Jul 31, 2019)

I haven't tried any of them, but this video of a dude playing the 001 through the power section of an Orange Dark Terror sounds pretty cool, not gonna lie:


----------



## Shask (Jul 31, 2019)

Bentaycanada said:


> Yeah, that is surprising that more people haven't responded.
> 
> I currently only have the 009, as I've been away from the Mooer pedals for a bit, and digital gear in general. Then I came across another 009 for $70, and had to give it another go! I really like it, but I am trying to sell it to fund a 015 Brown Sound instead, as I'm currently playing a Peavey 6505 and from the demo's I've heard the 015 is very alike in tone.
> 
> ...


I got out all 4 today to mess around, plugged into the loop of my Peavey Triple XXX. I also threw in a Behringer TM300, which is a cheap Tech 21 GT2 clone. I still think I like the 005 the best. It seems to be the most balanced in terms of tightness, clarity, and not being a fizz or mud station. The 001 can be super fuzzy, almost like a digital interface that is clipping. The 011 is nice, but doesn't have the crunchy upper mids I like, and kinda mushy on the low end (a boost can help both of these). The 008 is not as modern sounding, but does do classic thrash type tones better.

I am very curious about the 015 also. I wonder if it is like the 005, but not quite as tight and cutting, with more low end rumble. I almost find the 005 too tight, with not enough of that depth low end rumble. That is what I would like to hear. I am also curious about the 012 and 018 also. I would like to hear something that is Modded Marshall based, but in a modern sense.

Yeah, I can hear the early 90's style thrash tone in the 008. That Sepultura Arise/Chaos AD type tone. I had a real Mark III for years, and that is what I always thought that amp excelled at. The 008 is not as "big" sounding as the others I have, but it does have more of that classic thrash tone.

I have a lot of other gear also, but I still find these fun. They are like Pokemon cards or something, lol. I tend to think the Boss Katana sounds better by itself than using one of these into the loop, and my Axe-FX II sounds and feels much better of course, but one of these pedals paired with a Mooer Radar is a pretty killer little combination. I like to use one of these, the Radar, and a Donner Chorus and Delay for a cheap little mini-rig.


----------



## Soya (Aug 1, 2019)

The only one I tried was the 001 gas station, and I hated it so much in the first 15 minutes that it went right back on reverb. Ran it through a solid state power amp into a 2x12 with vintage 30's. But then the sinmix Herbert model in my Kemper is one of my favorite profiles through the same setup  if I would've liked the Mooer pedal it would've saved me a bunch of money


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 1, 2019)

Soya said:


> The only one I tried was the 001 gas station, and I hated it so much in the first 15 minutes that it went right back on reverb. Ran it through a solid state power amp into a 2x12 with vintage 30's. But then the sinmix Herbert model in my Kemper is one of my favorite profiles through the same setup  if I would've liked the Mooer pedal it would've saved me a bunch of money



The Mooer is based on the Diezel Hagen I think? Compared to the Hebert, the Hagen seems to be looser and less compressed. Not as much of a br00tz amp as the Hebert.

I always felt that first run of Mooer pedals were weird. It's like they either chose the not-so-well-known amps of popular brands, or just not-so-popular brands in general. The 2nd run of pedals (11 - 20) went in a different direction and went for amps people really want.


----------



## Soya (Aug 1, 2019)

Right right, the 001 was the Hagen. Curse you and your limitless knowledge.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 1, 2020)

Figured I'd necrobump this thread since I bought a 005 on a whim. Seems like a great option for people on a budget or people that just want an easy way to record straight into their DAW. 
Cleans are pretty meh compared to my REVV and my F30, but I don't expect much from preamp cleans typically.
The Red channel feels very midrangey, almost like it's being boosted with a tubescreamer as others have mentioned in here, though it's not hard to scoop em out and get a more balanced sound. I was having some issues with noise since it was squealing like mad once I cranked it, but that's pretty in line with other preamps I've tried like the MI Delta or AMT R1 or Soundcake Sandman.

Through the FX loop of my Revv it sounded pretty good and through my DAW into Wall of Sound it sounded pretty good as well. I would not recommend running it into the front of the amp as that has basically sounded like shit on every amp I've tried it with so far, unless you want a scooped fizzy almost Pantera/Prong type tone. In that case it actually works really well for that particularly late 80s/early 90s tone.
.
Here's a quick little demo I made if anyone is interested:


----------



## gunch (Apr 1, 2020)

always wanted one of the "clean" amp models like the day tripper, matchbox or blueno 
interested in hearing the 019 with a boost if it really gets in that modded marshall universe for that cheap


----------



## Bentaycanada (Apr 1, 2020)

gunch said:


> always wanted one of the "clean" amp models like the day tripper, matchbox or blueno
> interested in hearing the 019 with a boost if it really gets in that modded marshall universe for that cheap



Hey, I had the 019 and it’s the best Marshall model they’ve made, and that’s saying a lot as they’re all REALLY impressive. 

The 019 was a great Plexi in its own and an incredible modded Plexi when boosted with a TS Mini. I can’t recommend it any higher.


----------



## gunch (Apr 1, 2020)

Bentaycanada said:


> Hey, I had the 019 and it’s the best Marshall model they’ve made, and that’s saying a lot as they’re all REALLY impressive.
> 
> The 019 was a great Plexi in its own and an incredible modded Plexi when boosted with a TS Mini. I can’t recommend it any higher.



Was thinking of getting it and a grind mini or nano attack


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Apr 1, 2020)

Would it make sense to run a 015 for high gain tones boosted with a TS type pedal and run one of the Fender or Vox models for spanky cleans? I would put them in an A/B loop to seamlessly switch.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Apr 1, 2020)

gunch said:


> always wanted one of the "clean" amp models like the day tripper, matchbox or blueno
> interested in hearing the 019 with a boost if it really gets in that modded marshall universe for that cheap



I've actually just ordered the 004 daytripper, supposed to sound like a Vox AC30. I hope it's good.


----------



## Shask (Apr 1, 2020)

I wonder how different the 015 is from the 005.

I have also been curious about the 012, for those modded Marshall tones, like old school Fear Factory.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 1, 2020)

Shask said:


> I wonder how different the 015 is from the 005.
> 
> I have also been curious about the 012, for those modded Marshall tones, like old school Fear Factory.


If it's anything like other Friedman models, then it's a got it's own thing going on. Too dark for FF tones IMO. It's not like your standard modded Marshall.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 1, 2020)

Shask said:


> I wonder how different the 015 is from the 005.
> 
> I have also been curious about the 012, for those modded Marshall tones, like old school Fear Factory.


I think something like the 018 would work better for that


----------



## Shask (Apr 1, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think something like the 018 would work better for that


I thought that several months ago, but the more I read about them, it seemed like the 018 was being used for more classic rock, fat mid-gain tones, etc.... it seems like I heard more late 80's metal type sounds in 012 videos.


----------



## Shask (Apr 1, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think something like the 018 would work better for that


I thought that several months ago, but the more I read about them, it seemed like the 018 was being used for more classic rock, fat mid-gain tones, etc.... it seems like I heard more late 80's metal type sounds in 012 videos.


----------



## Shask (Apr 1, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I think something like the 018 would work better for that


I thought that several months ago, but the more I read about them, it seemed like the 018 was being used for more classic rock, fat mid-gain tones, etc.... it seems like I heard more late 80's metal type sounds in 012 videos.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 1, 2020)

Shask said:


> I thought that several months ago, but the more I read about them, it seemed like the 018 was being used for more classic rock, fat mid-gain tones, etc.... it seems like I heard more late 80's metal type sounds in 012 videos.


weird, the 018 is supposed to be based of the Custom Audio Electronics 100, which is very much a late 80s high gain jose mod esque kind of tone. Seems like that'd fit the bill for fear factory stuff perfectly.


----------



## Shask (Apr 1, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If it's anything like other Friedman models, then it's a got it's own thing going on. Too dark for FF tones IMO. It's not like your standard modded Marshall.


I know the HBE model on the Axe-FX is not really what I would call dark, but I think it tends to be smoother than some of the other Msrshalls. There is an overall smoothness that can make it hard to sound aggressive.


----------



## Shask (Apr 1, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> weird, the 018 is supposed to be based of the Custom Audio Electronics 100, which is very much a late 80s high gain jose mod esque kind of tone. Seems like that'd fit the bill for fear factory stuff perfectly.


Yeah, I am not sure. I watched several videos of them both back and forth several months ago, and it seems like I heard more metalish 012 videos than 018. However, that could also be because it seems like the 012 is more popular.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Apr 1, 2020)

Shask said:


> I wonder how different the 015 is from the 005.
> 
> I have also been curious about the 012, for those modded Marshall tones, like old school Fear Factory.



I’ve had the 005 and 015 side by side. They are exactly as you would expect the difference between a 5150 III and 6505 would be. VERY impressive. 

The 012 is a very good Friedman style model, it definitely has the voicing down. I’m just not as into Friedman, as I am Marshall I guess.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 1, 2020)

They need to do a Jose-modded Marshall, or Cameron Atomica Mooer preamp. THAT shit would nail the classic Dino tone.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Apr 1, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They need to do a Jose-modded Marshall, or Cameron Atomica Mooer preamp. THAT shit would nail the classic Dino tone.



The 018 might be the closest they do. I haven’t tried that one, but it sounds killer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 21, 2020)

I bought a 018 for shits and giggles. Feels quite squishy on the low end through my FSM's fx loop, and it doesn't seem to have nearly enough gain for my tastes. I'll try it direct and through some other amps to see if those aspects change much


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m considering the 009 or 015 as a drive channel aweigh a TS style boost, and a compressor and maybe the Vox or Fender model as a clean channel, putting each pair of pedals in the loops of an AB switch. Thoughts? Sure I could get a Preamp Live but this lets me get everything one piece at a time as I can afford it, and I just love building out pedalboards to be honest


----------



## Bentaycanada (Apr 21, 2020)

TheEmptyCell said:


> I’m considering the 009 or 015 as a drive channel aweigh a TS style boost, and a compressor and maybe the Vox or Fender model as a clean channel, putting each pair of pedals in the loops of an AB switch. Thoughts? Sure I could get a Preamp Live but this lets me get everything one piece at a time as I can afford it, and I just love building out pedalboards to be honest



The 009 is decent, great for modern metal, and it's easily available used. The 015 is awesome, less available used, but still worth the new price. I'd highly recommend an Ibanez TS Mini with them, it worked wonders for all the models I've owned.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Apr 21, 2020)

Bentaycanada said:


> The 009 is decent, great for modern metal, and it's easily available used. The 015 is awesome, less available used, but still worth the new price. I'd highly recommend an Ibanez TS Mini with them, it worked wonders for all the models I've owned.


How do the clean tones on any of these high-gain models sound? I’m trying to put together a rig that’s versatile enough for the playing I do at home. I want some sparkling, spanky, warm cleans that sound lifelike, not like I’m running my guitar through my interface into my headphones. 

I’ve got a Moore Radar to start noodling with as well.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Apr 21, 2020)

TheEmptyCell said:


> How do the clean tones on any of these high-gain models sound? I’m trying to put together a rig that’s versatile enough for the playing I do at home. I want some sparkling, spanky, warm cleans that sound lifelike, not like I’m running my guitar through my interface into my headphones.
> 
> I’ve got a Moore Radar to start noodling with as well.



The cleans are fine, nothing to shout about, but definitely decent enough. Sorry I'm not much of a clean player.


----------



## op1e (Apr 21, 2020)

The 005 with the gain cranked on the clean channel actually nails Blue channel evh 50w tones. Punchy and great boosted.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 4, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I bought a 018 for shits and giggles. Feels quite squishy on the low end through my FSM's fx loop, and it doesn't seem to have nearly enough gain for my tastes. I'll try it direct and through some other amps to see if those aspects change much


Alright so I tried the 018 through my Revv 100p's fx loop, and my Archon's fx loop. Cab sim sounds like shit on its own, but with it disengaged through some solid IRs I think it sounds pretty decent, but not amazing. YMMV. It has a lot of low end on tap but doesn't feel squishy through my revv or archon. Direct into my interface with solid IRs is when it sounds the best imo. It can definitely do high gain marshally type tones, though I don't think it'd be the best option for Fear Factory type stuff like we were wondering earlier in the thread.
1st part of the clip is through the Revv/Wall of sound/greenback IRs (cab sim on pedal disengaged)
2nd part is Archon/Wall of sound/greenback IRs (cab sim on pedal disengaged)
3rd is direct into interface w Wall of Sound/greenback IRs (cab sim on pedal disengaged)

https://www.mediafire.com/file/18aq3zvk2brehye/mooer018demo.flac/file


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 12, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Alright so I tried the 018 through my Revv 100p's fx loop, and my Archon's fx loop. Cab sim sounds like shit on its own, but with it disengaged through some solid IRs I think it sounds pretty decent, but not amazing. YMMV. It has a lot of low end on tap but doesn't feel squishy through my revv or archon. Direct into my interface with solid IRs is when it sounds the best imo. It can definitely do high gain marshally type tones, though I don't think it'd be the best option for Fear Factory type stuff like we were wondering earlier in the thread.
> 1st part of the clip is through the Revv/Wall of sound/greenback IRs (cab sim on pedal disengaged)
> 2nd part is Archon/Wall of sound/greenback IRs (cab sim on pedal disengaged)
> 3rd is direct into interface w Wall of Sound/greenback IRs (cab sim on pedal disengaged)
> ...


addendum:
Running it through the front of my f30 sounds pretty solid. It can definitely do high gain thrashy stuff.


----------



## op1e (Jul 12, 2020)

Since I got my HX Stomp I really haven't messed with mine much. I should do a pepsi challenge shootout between the 005 and Panama, just the HX pre without the crazy extra settings.


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Jul 12, 2020)

I have the 001 Gas Station. Pretty sweet. Never played a real Deizel before, but the Mooer seems to deliver that same sort of dry distortion. And that isn't a knock to the Mooer. Pretty sick.


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Jul 12, 2020)

Can you just plug headphones straight into the output of these with the cab sim on? Was thinking about a super budget headphone option.


----------



## Shask (Jul 12, 2020)

ATRguitar91 said:


> Can you just plug headphones straight into the output of these with the cab sim on? Was thinking about a super budget headphone option.


They are Mono, so it doesnt work that great. If you pair it with a Mooer Radar though, it is a great headphone pair.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 12, 2020)

You own five? Aren't they like $100 a piece? You should've gotten the Preamp Love instead.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Jul 12, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You own five? Aren't they like $100 a piece? You should've gotten the Preamp Love instead.



Me? I rarely had 2 at the same time over a period of 2 years, the average price I paid was $60 CDN, and the Preamp Live wasn't around when I had them. But I do own POD Go, so you're half right!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2020)

Autocorrect strikes again. I meant "Live," obviously.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 15, 2020)

I still have yet to try any of em but am really interested in doing so! Especially want to compare the phoenix (englFB100) to my real fireball100


----------



## WolleK (Nov 5, 2021)

Sorry for the necrobump... 
But thomann has a few mooer preamps for 29,90 euro


----------



## BurningRome (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm looking to grab the 005 (EVH 5150) since people indicate how close to the EVH it is. I noticed though there hasn't been much good things said about the Mooer 015 (Peavey 5150). Curious if it's just not as authentic sounding. Also, are there any of their pre's that sound authentic to the real amp?

I've had the 001 years ago and it was cool but wasn't good enough.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 3, 2022)

I have never really paid much attention to Mooer, but now that I’m looking for a low volume practice rig I’m seeing they have a lot of cool options. I’d love to get the SD75, but there’s zero info online about what the actual models are. I may do the GE150 or a NUX MG300 since I will likely just go through headphones.


----------



## BurningRome (Jan 14, 2022)

Just got the 001 and 005 but these desperately need better IR's so I started looking at the Mooer Radar and stumbled on the NEW Mooer Preamp X2 which has 15 preamps and IR's which you can swap out with 3rd party IR's and it's way cheaper getting this new vs the Micro Preamps + Mooer Radar used.

So I'm selling the 001 and 005 and getting the Preamp X2. Just got it for $160 (Negotiated) new on reverb.

Also, I found the 005 to be way better than 001.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2022)

I hope that one day Mooer revisits these preamp pedals and introduces a version that lets you install at least one IR. 

...and a headphone out.


----------



## BurningRome (Jan 14, 2022)

Yeah the micro preamps would be perfect if they let you put in your own IR. I'd rather have just the 005 vs the new X2 since it's smaller and cheaper and just simple but because there is no IR swapping, the X2 is seriously the next best option. Still rather small and is 9V 300ma which is good with my Cioks DC5.


----------



## jaguar78 (Jan 22, 2022)

I've owned the 001, 002, 005, 012. They were all incredible and 001 was my favorite without a boost but with a boost, my favorite is definitely 005.


----------

